# Help please? :D



## Ganthan (May 23, 2006)

Hey all sorry for posting this here, i just didnt really know where else to put it!
but yeh, here i go - !!

Hi all, im going to build my own PC, now ive got a friend who said that all my parts are compatible, but i was just wanting to get a 2nd opinion, so can someone kindly take the time to check it please??

Big thing im worried about = The case not being big enough for the Motherboard 

Here is a list of the items PLUS URL's to the sites im getting them off.
Thanks for your time! 

MOBO - MSI K9N Platinum, nForce 570 Ultra, DDR2 ,Socket-AM2,2xGbLAN,Firew, ATX, PCI-Ex16 (http://www.komplett.co.uk/k/ki.asp?sku=320229)

PSU - OCZ ModStream 450W Modular PSU (http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/102952)

Case - APLUS Case X Clio 2, Side door with 250mm Fan, Midi tower (Without PSU) (http://www.komplett.co.uk/k/ki.asp?...86-E74B722C1CF3)

CPU - AMD Athlon 64 3800+ 2.4GHz Socket AM2 (http://www.komplett.co.uk/k/ki.asp?sku=320787)

RAM - Corsair TWIN2X 5400 DDR2, 1024MB PC5400 Kit w/two matched CM2X512-5400C4 Dimm's (http://www.komplett.co.uk/k/ki.asp?sku=301433)

HDD - Samsung SpinPoint P120S 200GB SATA2 8MB 7200RPM (http://www.komplett.co.uk/k/ki.asp?sku=307912)

Graphics Card -Point of View GeForce 7600GT 256MB, PCI-Express, DVI/Tv-Out, Retail (http://www.komplett.co.uk/k/ki.asp?sku=318798)

DVD Writer- BenQ DVD±RW burner, DW1650, 16x, Dual, White and Black frontcover, Oem (http://www.komplett.co.uk/k/ki.asp?sku=320671)

MONITOR - CTX VL701B 17" 0.27dpi 1280x1024 CRT Monitor - Black (http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/prod...oduct_uid=64525) 
OR 
Ebuyer 17" CRT 0.23dpi 1280x1024 65hz (http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/101005)


ADD-ONS
Keyboard - Microsoft Black Wired PS/2 Keyboard 500 - Retail Box (http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/prod...oduct_uid=88759)
Mouse - Extra Value 5 Button PS2 Scroll Wheel Ball Mouse - (http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/62727)
Speakers - Logitech OEM S100 Stereo speaker in beige 2 W RMS - (http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/prod...oduct_uid=81446)





PS - Is my graphics card used for Desktop gaming? Not laptop gaming... im correct yes?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

That's a true beast you've got there! I don't see any major incompatibilities but I do think you'll want to get a bit more powerful of a PSU. 500-550 watts or more.


----------



## cbieger (Jul 7, 2006)

Looks good, I will admit the dimensions of the motherboard compared to that of the case make for a tight fit, only leaves like 2 tenths of a CM. That would worry me, but if you're dead set on that case in theory it should fit. The memory is compatible, as best I can tell, with the motherboard. A 500-550 PSU wouldn't hurt, but I wouldn't say it's nessecary.


----------



## Ganthan (May 23, 2006)

ah ok
thanks 
im sticking to the 450W psu as i know the company that manufactures it is reliable and im on a £650 budget, and the 500W will be pushing it 

One question, does the MOBO support Sata-2 components? 
like this HDD --> http://www.komplett.co.uk/k/ki.asp?sku=307912

i would really like to know, im trying toget this PC orderd by tomorrow 
xxx


----------



## Ganthan (May 23, 2006)

also -
any reccomended cases? if not, what dimensions should i try to get?
for the mobo to fit in comfortably that is x


----------



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

OCZ makes some good power supplies but ModStreams have some serious problems. It gets a bit technical but ModStreams have pretty bad cross loading characteristics. Basically, you have to load up the 5 volt rail to keep the other rail voltages very good. I don't have a review of that particular ModStream model which shows it but it's apparently the same as another 450 watt PSU which has the cross loading problem.


----------



## Ganthan (May 23, 2006)

hmm ok ill have a think about that :]

One large question i really want answering -
is my Motherboard compatible? i think it is a SATA300 .... does that support my AMD processor, SATA2 HDD? and the geforce 7900 ?

xx


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

about the case: i always recomend mine for eye candy. dont use the psu though!! aspire x navigator


----------



## Ganthan (May 23, 2006)

Whats wrong with my PSU? 
:[
x


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I use the PSU in the X-Navigator and it works great with my rig. The PSU is often the MOST overlooked item when building a PC. Skimping in that area can mean a hellish nightmare down the road.

SATA 300 isn't worth it, not even SATA 150 lives up to the promises. IDE works just fine.


----------



## cbieger (Jul 7, 2006)

Don't think he's saying your PSU, he's saying the one included on the case he's reccomending. Anyway I don't have a good suggestion for a better case. (especially since you're EU and I'm US, not sure how shipping works in those instances.) I really don't think that the case you have picked out will be a problem, you only have to put the MBD in once so as long as it fits, it fits. I just recall that on my personal PC, I have a good 4 cm's clearance on either side of the MBD.


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

DONT overlook that PSU. You'll be sorry sticking with one that provides insufficient power or is of cheap quality...


----------



## BrianTwigley (Jun 13, 2005)

I know that all too well. I've experienced what happens when your psu sucks. Always leave enough for a decent psu.


----------

